# Felt Grinddisc ist ******* !!



## Bastian_77 (16. Dezember 2003)

Ich hab mir vor 3 wochen ein felt jetson kettenblatt sammt passendem grinddisc in 36 zähen montiert.

Jetzt kann ich sie aber quasie abschrauben, da sie genausohoch wie die kette ist. Ich grind nicht wirklich viel, bins halt noch am lernen , aber das ist doch echt nicht normal.

Was haltet ihr den von den dingern ??
Nehm ich daoch besser ne mofakette ??
Oder soll ich mir ne scheibe aus VA anfertigen lassen ??

THX


----------



## Moto (16. Dezember 2003)

Ich fahre das Fly Bikes Kettenblatt incl. Sprocketguard aber auf Beton würde ich eher zu Pedalgrinds raten da das Alu sonst zu schnell weg ist. Aber Normal sollte es doch schon länger als 3 Wochen halten. Grindest du viel auf Beton oder mehr auf Metall weil auf Metall sollte eigendlich nicht viel mehr als die Farbe weggehen. Dicke Kette reicht aus wenn du nicht soviel Grindest nur auf Beton würde ich schon ein Sprocketguard benutzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bastian_77 (17. Dezember 2003)

Also ich wohn ja in Köln und hab üderwiegend nur am Cinedom geübt, auf graniet oder so. 
Aber trozden sind 3 wochen a bisle wenig oder ???

thx


----------



## crossie (17. Dezember 2003)

bin auch grad am üben.

mein dragonfly kettenblatt hat inzwischen das zeitliche gesegnet, aber die kette (KMC fat lady) hält noch recht gut.

werds mir auch mal überlegen, entweder grindguard kaufen (flybikes inkl kettenblatt) oder halt alle 4-5 wochen ne neue kette. kommt wahrscheinlich auf die dauer teuerer, obwohl die ketten auchnich die welt kosten (8 EUR). 
grinde auch nich wirklich viel, deswegen glaub ich ne neue kette ab und zu kommt für mich günstiger.

cheers


----------



## Bastian_77 (17. Dezember 2003)

Was soll ich demn für ne kette nehmen ??
KMC moffa kedde oder cool chain oder die dicke teure , wo ich vergessen hab wie sie heisen tut ??


----------



## Moto (17. Dezember 2003)

Die Coolchain ist mir nach ca. 1 Woche gerissen. Ich vertraue auf die dünne KMC Z Chain oder wie die heißt allerdings würde ich bei der nur mit Sprocktguard grinden.


----------



## crossie (17. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von ehmm?? _
> *...oder die dicke teure , wo ich vergessen hab wie sie heisen tut ?? *








is ne wippermann, wenn du die meinst.

35,50 bei bigboysports.

naja, wie gesagt ich hab die KMC fat chain...




10 EUR bei parano. hab die allerdings auch schon für 8 EUR irgendwo gesehn, bzw hab sie für 8 EUR gekauft. weiss aber nich mehr wo


----------



## Bastian_77 (17. Dezember 2003)

meinte ich doch !!!!
Ist schon ne schöne kette, aber leider viel zu teuer !!
Mal schauen was der rest meint:

Grindet man besser auf der kette oder auf der scheibe ??

THX


----------



## NRH (17. Dezember 2003)

Auf der Kette


----------



## crossie (17. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von ehmm?? _
> *
> Grindet man besser auf der kette oder auf der scheibe ??
> 
> THX *




autsch. also auf der scheibe würd ich glaube ich NIE grinden.

definitiv auf der kette.


----------



## NRH (17. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von croissant _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Er meint die Grind Disk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossie (17. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von NRH _
> *
> 
> Er meint die Grind Disk  *



asöööö


----------



## Bastian_77 (17. Dezember 2003)

@ Crossie : kennst doch mein rad, ich hab und will keine dickbrake haben .

echt besser auf der kette ?? die ist doch nicht so glatt !?!


----------



## crossie (17. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von ehmm?? _
> *...dickbrake ... *


#
schwanzbremse ??  

ok, genug offtopic


----------



## Knibbel (17. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von ehmm?? _
> *@ Crossie : kennst doch mein rad, ich hab und will keine dickbrake haben .
> 
> echt besser auf der kette ?? die ist doch nicht so glatt !?!
> ...



dat Sprocketguard is doch aus alu also is dat auch besser auf beton mit der kette zu grinden


----------



## NRH (17. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Knibbel _
> *
> 
> dat Sprocketguard is doch aus alu also is dat auch besser auf beton mit der kette zu grinden *



 So schaut's aus


----------



## Bastian_77 (17. Dezember 2003)

@ crossie: sorry meinte natürlich diskbrake, aber stimmen tuts doch irgendwie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moshcore (17. Dezember 2003)

also ich bin für coolchain hab die echt schon ewig und die hält optimal alles aus und wer die kaputt macht ist entweder voll aggro oder sollte fahren lerne also normal kannst du mit der kette endlos grinden bevor die abkackt


----------



## ylfcm (18. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von grafix _
> *also ich bin für coolchain hab die echt schon ewig und die hält optimal alles aus und wer die kaputt macht ist entweder voll aggro oder sollte fahren lerne also normal kannst du mit der kette endlos grinden bevor die abkackt *



sorry, aber mit den billigsten regeln der physik is dein statement widerlegt. is aber wirklich cool, fährt man nicht is man nen poser, fährt man und macht sachen kaputt kann man nicht fahren


----------



## a$i (18. Dezember 2003)

die kool chain is schon seht gur, aber wenn man viel grindet sollte man schon eine mofakette oder wippermann etc. auflegen. mir wäre das risiko von nem kettenriss zu hoch!

ist natürlich ein paar gramm schwerer, aber nicht imemr ist leichter besser


----------



## Bastian_77 (18. Dezember 2003)

THX erstmal.

Lohnt es sich den ne wipperman zu holen oder merk ich den unterschied zur moffa nicht , sind ja immerhin 25  unterschied.
Auf welcher rutsch mann denn besser ?? Und wie ist das mit der breite der Zähne ??

THX


----------



## Bremerhavener© (18. Dezember 2003)

Ne Wippermann passt meines Erachtens nach nur auf normale Zähne (1/2x1/8)...Ne Mofa kannste dagegen sowohl auf dünnen (schlackert etwas) und auch auf dicken Zaehnen fahren, was dann ne nahezu unzerstörbare Combo ergibt.

Kollege von mir faehrt Gack Hefty mit fetten Zaehnen + Regina Street Chain+dickes Ritzel, das wirkt beim Sprocket fast wie n Trennschleifer...der hat schon Backstein, Beton und Verblender mitm Sprocket gechopped und hat noch nichtmal ne tiefe Schramme im Kettenglied...

Etwas besser rutschen wird auf glatten Untergründen denke ich die Wippermann,aber das ist unerheblich, denn wenn du nicht weit genug rutscht liegts nicht am Material sondern daran das du zu langsam warst 

Ne Mofa langt für ne härtere Gangart denke ich, Wippermann tut nicht zwingend not, sieht aber geil aus.


----------



## Knibbel (18. Dezember 2003)

die Wippermann is doch viel zu teuer nimm die Regina Street Chain die läuft auch ruhiger als die KMC fat chain


----------



## ylfcm (18. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von ehmm?? _
> *THX erstmal.
> 
> Lohnt es sich den ne wipperman zu holen oder merk ich den unterschied zur moffa nicht , sind ja immerhin 25  unterschied.
> ...



einer von uns beiden muss hier etwas falsch verstehen. ne mofakette is teurer als ne wippermann afaik.
mofakette auf normalen zaehnen würde ich dir abraten.


----------



## Bremerhavener© (18. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von mcfly EK _
> *
> 
> einer von uns beiden muss hier etwas falsch verstehen. ne mofakette is teurer als ne wippermann afaik.
> mofakette auf normalen zaehnen würde ich dir abraten. *



Stimmt so nicht...

Wippermann BMX Chain - fette Wandstärke der Glieder, für schmale Zähne. Costa: um 35 Euro- von der wurde oben gesprochen. gibt ja viele Wippermann-Ketten.

Kette in Mofa-Maß: z.B. KMC Fat-Lady um die 15 Euro...Dicke Glieder aber keine so extreme Wandstärke-und dementsprechend für fette Zähne gemacht.
Ne Regina von Parano ist nicht soooo fett aber doch eher Mofa als normale Kette, dreht weitaus besser als ne KMC (die du nur mit 16 Zähnen oder mehr hinten vernünftig fahren kannst, und die Regina radiert normaldicke Zähne auch nicht weg. Kostet 10 Euro und ist meines Erachtens immer eine gute Wahl.


----------



## ylfcm (18. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Bremerhavener _
> *Kette in Mofa-Maß: z.B. KMC Fat-Lady um die 15 Euro...Dicke Glieder aber keine so extreme Wandstärke-und dementsprechend für fette Zähne gemacht. *



gut das war das missverstaendniss. ich meinte schon richtige mofaketten, also aus dem moppedfachhandel, geht ab :>


----------



## Bastian_77 (19. Dezember 2003)

Also am besten ne regina und evnt. ein neues kettenblatt mit fetten zähnen für vorne. Ist das hinten auch besser oder reichen da die normalen zähne ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Knibbel (19. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Bremerhavener _
> *
> 
> 
> ...




kannst aber auch bei 14 fahren dat paast schon


----------



## Bremerhavener© (19. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Knibbel _
> *
> 
> 
> kannst aber auch bei 14 fahren dat paast schon *



Ach ja...deshalb schliff die bei mir damals bei 14er Dicta auch an den Speichenköpfen bzw. dem Dropout und Crankflips waren in etwa nicht möglich...Parano rät nicht ohne Grund davon ab die Kette mit kleinen Ritzeln zu fahren.


----------



## kater (19. Dezember 2003)

Ich mache gar keine Sprocketgrinds, manchmal ein paar Sprocketstalls, aber das wars auch. Finde aber Sprocketguards nicht das Wahre (Optik) und würde darauf verzichten. Sind diese Teile nicht eher für Stalls gedacht als für Grinds?


----------



## Bremerhavener© (19. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von kater _
> *Ich mache gar keine Sprocketgrinds, manchmal ein paar Sprocketstalls, aber das wars auch. Finde aber Sprocketguards nicht das Wahre (Optik) und würde darauf verzichten. Sind diese Teile nicht eher für Stalls gedacht als für Grinds? *



Aufm MTB hat man selten Pegs dabei...und nachm Pedal und dem Kettenblatt ist die Kreativität des 26" relativ erschöpft...

mach die Sprocketgrinds ruhig, wenn du sie machen möchtest, besser man lernt nen Trick wenn man Lust dazu hat, sonst kommt man nich weiter...und was man hat hat man erstma!


----------



## Moto (19. Dezember 2003)

Ich persönlich finde ohne Pegs Grinden mit`m BMX besser als mit seht euch z.B. Garrett Byrnes oder Steven Hamilton an.


----------



## Jesus Freak (19. Dezember 2003)

also, ich hatte das problem auch und bin auf leftside umgestiegen, hilft natürlich nur bei grinds auf der "richtigen" seite, nicht bei sprockets o.ä. aber in kombination mit ner fetten kette is leftside scho ne geile sache


----------



## NRH (19. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Moto _
> *z.B. Garrett Byrnes *



Der ist mitlerweile auch mit Pegs unterwegs wenn mich nicht alles täuscht... 
Auf jeden fall möchte ich meine Pegs nicht mehr missen. Ich mein wer liebt es nicht mit viel Geschwindigkeit über eine raue Mauer zu feebeln (klingt irgendwie ******* - feebeln... naja egal).


----------



## kater (19. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Bremerhavener _
> *
> 
> Aufm MTB hat man selten Pegs dabei...und nachm Pedal und dem Kettenblatt ist die Kreativität des 26" relativ erschöpft...
> ...



Ich fahre kein MTB. Ich will auch keine Sprocketgrinds machen/lernen, weil ich sie nicht toll finde.


----------



## Bremerhavener© (19. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von kater _
> *
> 
> Ich fahre kein MTB. Ich will auch keine Sprocketgrinds machen/lernen, weil ich sie nicht toll finde. *



DU warst auch nicht angesprochen,sondern der Verfasser dieses Themas,der MTB fährt und Sprocketgrinds lernen möchte...Ich erlaubte mir, ein Zitat deinerseits zu gebrauchen,um die ihm vorliegende Problematik zu erläutern. Hoffe dass das niemanden zu extrem tangiert, war in keiner Weise offensiv gedacht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## evil_rider (20. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von mcfly EK _
> *
> 
> gut das war das missverstaendniss. ich meinte schon richtige mofaketten, also aus dem moppedfachhandel, geht ab :> *



quatsch, bin damals über nen jahr ne mofa kette auf nem normalen blatt mit normalen ritzel gefahren ---> nie probleme gehabt


----------



## kater (20. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Bremerhavener _
> *
> 
> DU warst auch nicht angesprochen,sondern der Verfasser dieses Themas,der MTB fährt und Sprocketgrinds lernen möchte...Ich erlaubte mir, ein Zitat deinerseits zu gebrauchen,um die ihm vorliegende Problematik zu erläutern. Hoffe dass das niemanden zu extrem tangiert, war in keiner Weise offensiv gedacht... *



Dann lerne zu quoten, damit solche Missverständnisse nicht geschehen.


----------



## Bremerhavener© (20. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von kater _
> *
> 
> Dann lerne zu quoten, damit solche Missverständnisse nicht geschehen. *



Zitieren heisst im deutschen Sprachraum nicht, den Zitierten direkt anzusprechen,aber wir wollen hier mal nicht zu fachmännisch werden...Ich bin ja glücklich und gerührt, das du zumindest HIER in der Lage zu sein scheinst, dich auszudrücken ohne anzuecken ...Um die Sendung mit der Maus zu ZITIEREN- "Und das war Ironie..." 

Direkt über deiner letzten Nachricht befindet sich das perfekte Beispiel (Evil_Rider Post) ,das man nicht perfekt zitieren muss, und trotzdem jeder versteht was man sagen will...hat so ein wenig was mit Umsicht zu tun...

Gegessen. Hat noch jemand im Gegensatz zu mir was konstruktives zu diesem Thema beizutragen?


----------



## a$i (20. Dezember 2003)

nein, dr. prof. bmx


----------



## alex_de_luxe (21. Dezember 2003)

habe im moment ne 7fach kette, suche aber eine die ein bisschen stabiler ist. will jedoch nicht son schweres ding. achja, grinden tue ich eigentlich nicht.

gibts da etwas?


----------



## Bremerhavener© (21. Dezember 2003)

Es schweift jetzt etwas sehr von BMX ab,wenn wir schon Schaltungsketten anführen... 

Wenn du nicht grindest,brauchst du keine dickere Kette, eigentlich musst du dann deine einfach nur vernieten dann hält die auch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex_de_luxe (21. Dezember 2003)

Uups, hab mich wohl nicht deutlich genug ausgedrückt. ich fahre singlespeed. meine kette ist mir jetzt schon 3mal gerissen, und so suche ich was stabileres.


----------



## Bremerhavener© (21. Dezember 2003)

Dann nimm ne KMC Z-Chain oder eine Siebeck- sind beide 1/2 x 1/8,also für Singlespeed, die reichen in jedem Fall und wiegen nicht die Welt. Ne Siebeck ist ein kleines bißchen voluminöser und teurer...


----------



## nofoot-cancan16 (28. Dezember 2003)

ich habe keine probleme mit dem kettenblätter von felt oder odyssey und va ist nich besser reist schneller ich fahr die kool chein die is echt gut


----------

